# Logitech Maus/Tastatur Led´s Flackern bei Nutzung des Microfones



## Silence1408 (12. Dezember 2017)

*Logitech Maus/Tastatur Led´s Flackern bei Nutzung des Microfones*

Nun habe ich durch weiteres googlen wohl doch das richtige Forum gefunden. 

Guten Tag,
vorab habe ich einmal das Forum durchsucht und leider niemanden mit meinem Problem bzw ein passendes Thema gefunden.
Nun zu meinem Problem:
Letzte Woche habe ich mir eine Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum gekauft.
Nach kurzer Zeit ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn ich im Discord mit meinen Freunden Spreche das G Logo und die LED der DPI anfängt zu flackern wenn ich rede oder ich jemanden zuhöre.
Solange ich nicht´s rede bzw keiner mir was sagt ist alles i.O.
Heute habe ich mir eine Logitech G910 Tastatur geholt und dort besteht das selbe Problem.
Ich habe ein wenig überlegt und vermute das es mein Netzteil sein könnte das evt. zu schwach sein könnte.
Es wäre sehr nett wenn sich mir jemand annimmt und mir helfen würde dieses Problem zu beheben da es schon sehr nervig ist wenn mittendrin die Tasten anfangen zu flackern. Bei der Maus hätte ich das noch verkraften können.
In Google etc. habe ich nicht´s passendes gefunden.
Ich danke euch vorab für jegliche Hilfe und Vorschläge.

Meine PC Daten (Fertig Pc gekauft den ich nach und nach erneurn will):
Mainboard: ASUS H11DM-R
CPU: Intel i7 6700
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 1070
Headset: Sennheiser U320
Netzteil: Glaube 500W Aber Unbekannt da Es in einem NZXT gehäuse verbaut ist und ich den Rechner auseinander bauen müsste um nach zu schauen.


----------



## JackA (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Logitech Maus/Tastatur Led´s Flackern bei Nutzung des Microfones*

Welches Mikro?


----------



## Silence1408 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Logitech Maus/Tastatur Led´s Flackern bei Nutzung des Microfones*

Headset: Sennheiser U320


----------



## barmitzwa (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Logitech Maus/Tastatur Led´s Flackern bei Nutzung des Microfones*

discord hat ein Plugin wo die Beleuchtung der Logitech Geräte integriert werden kann.. frag mich nicht wie und wo aber da würde ich mal ansetzen


----------



## a160 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Logitech Maus/Tastatur Led´s Flackern bei Nutzung des Microfones*

die Logitech Gaming Software kann auf discord zugreifen und die LEDs ansteuern, je nach dem wer spricht  ich finds ganz cool, kann man aber in Discord ausschalten. Da wird zumindest bei mir eine Meldung eingeblendet "Logitech G RGB kontrolliert deinen Discord Client derzeit." Das kann man in den Einstellungen ausschalten!

Gerade mal nachgeschaut... Unter Einstellungen, Autorisierte Anwendungen


----------



## Silence1408 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Logitech Maus/Tastatur Led´s Flackern bei Nutzung des Microfones*

@a160. Ja! Genau das wurde mir seit dem ersten start mit der G502 angezeigt.
Danke dir dann Entferne ich mal die Einstellung. Da muss man aber auch erst mal drauf kommen. 
Ich habe erst schon gedacht das mein NT zu wenig Strom gibt bzw. defekt ist oder halt mein USB Port aber direkt alle wäre ja schon recht komisch.
Danke der Fehler ist behoben. Thema kann geschlossen werden, evt. hilft das hier ja anderen mit dem selben Problem.
Danke euch.


----------

